

Show HN: A little file config format I made - nonrecursive
https://github.com/flyingmachine/higml
Would love any feedback, especially on the documentation. Is it clear what the purpose of "Higml" is? Is its advantage clear?<p>Thanks!
======
nonrecursive
Tonight I finally extracted this from a project I'm working on.

I'm not really sure how to describe what it does. In the readme I have "Higml
is a terse format for converting an input hash to an output hash." If anyone
could take a look and tell me what you think of the project I'd appreciate it.
Is the documentation helpful? Is it clear when "higml" would be useful?

Thanks

~~~
kissproof
I'm not sure what the world needs is another config file format. What's the
impetus behind reinventing the wheel for the 400th time? Between YAML, JSON,
XML, and the 40000 other annoyingly dissimilar config formats people have
invented, what does this have to offer the rest don't?

~~~
nonrecursive
The main advantage of my config format is that it takes a css-selector-style
approach to determining the final configuration. This makes it much easier to
create config file with complicated conditions and to understand it.

